# Looking for good quality ADA style cabinets...???



## Vito (13 Aug 2012)

Hi guys, I am looking for a supplier of a ADA style cabinets, I was going to buy the 90cm Do!Aqua one but TGM have told me ADA have discontinued the range and I much prefer the colour and price of the Do!Aqua models. Anyone had experience with the TGM Minimal Obelisk Aquarium Cabinet as it seems my only option but I would like some re assurance before taking the plunge. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (13 Aug 2012)

why not ring a couple of local cabinet makers/carpenters?  sure to be cheaper than TGM.


----------



## wazuck (14 Aug 2012)

I'm about to build four ada style stands. B&Q sell 1220x2440mm sheets of 18mm MDF for £17.48. I'm doing two 2ft  and two 35cm stands and that will use two sheets. It's all pretty simple stuff. Just make sure you prime it well and give it a good coat of paint. I'd imagine two 2ft stands would cost around £400 for do!aqua and not a lot cheaper for TGM. These stands will cost me well under £100. Massive savings there


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (14 Aug 2012)

Im thinking of making a 4 foot ADA stand out of solid oak. Will look unbelievable. But will cost a lot more than £400


----------



## wazuck (14 Aug 2012)

Why not use plywood and finish with Formica? Will be cheaper, really strong and look so so nice with the Formica. I'm only using MDF because I'm going cheap. If money would allow I would go for the ply/Formica. One day


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (14 Aug 2012)

Im a bench joiner, and theres loads of oak, maybe £1k worth going as spare as Offcuts. 

Plus its my dads company, I guess I'm fairly lucky. 

I bought the sheet last time to build my otherADA style cabinet, but normally theres bits and bobs kicking about.

Plus I can use the machinery


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (14 Aug 2012)

DIY all the way!! Like Wazuck says B&Q stock 18mm MDF sheet and it`s cheap as chips. Some branches offer free cutting as well. Just give them a cutting list and the hardest part is done.   

There are technical drawings floating around the internet for a *ahem* popular brand of manufacturer which I happen to be in possession of. If you want a copy PM me. Not sure about the legalities of publishing on the forum.  
I`m currently in the process of making mine using them and it has been a Doddle so far.


----------



## wazuck (14 Aug 2012)

Yes most do free cutting I believe up to 8 cuts. Double check there measurements before they cut it. Then it's just a simple bit of glueing and screwing! I'm building mine at the end of this month. Then I need to build the light hangers after that. Should have 3 very nice looking tanks all ready for hardscape etc...


----------



## rebus (14 Aug 2012)

As has already been stated DIY is your best route. knocked mine up over a couple of weekends, 18mm MDF from B+Q went in with my cutting list and picked up everything else i needed. Two weekends later Hey presto   

If i can do it anyone can. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## geoffbark (16 Aug 2012)

DIY for me too!

I'm not a joiner or wood worker. knocked one up over 4 weekends. Used MDF (next time i will use MR MDF), sprayed it with Plasticoat. less than £100 for a 90x45x75 high.

The Green Machine are very competative though. I will stick up for them as i had several quotes from cabinet makers local to me and they wanted £600 plus.


----------



## nduli (16 Aug 2012)

rebus said:
			
		

> As has already been stated DIY is your best route. knocked mine up over a couple of weekends, 18mm MDF from B+Q went in with my cutting list and picked up everything else i needed. Two weekends later Hey presto
> 
> If i can do it anyone can.
> 
> ...



What have you used underneath the tank as matting. Hear of people painting the styrene, are their other options?

Ps superb looking stand, I am pulling together a design (based on another design from here) plan to try and get started this weekend if I am allowed. Ps anyone know if bnq do marine mdf ? (mr mdf)


----------



## nduli (16 Aug 2012)

Hi rebus

What have you used underneath the tank as matting? I Hear of people painting the styrene.  Aretheir other options?

Ps superb looking stand, I am pulling together a design (based on another design from here) plan to try and get started this weekend if I am allowed. Ps anyone know if bnq do moisture resistant mdf ? (mr mdf)


----------



## rebus (16 Aug 2012)

Hi, sorry can't help you with the mat. I got the tank second hand and the mat came with it, although I'm pretty sure The Green Machine sell them, if not you can get them from here.

http://www.na-un.com/?product_cat=mat

Stu.


----------



## johnski (16 Aug 2012)

nduli said:
			
		

> Hi rebus
> 
> What have you used underneath the tank as matting? I Hear of people painting the styrene.  Aretheir other options?



Roll out camping mats, yoga mats, you can use all sorts really.


----------



## nduli (16 Aug 2012)

johnski said:
			
		

> nduli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh excellent idea.


----------



## nduli (16 Aug 2012)

rebus said:
			
		

> Hi, sorry can't help you with the mat. I got the tank second hand and the mat came with it, although I'm pretty sure The Green Machine sell them, if not you can get them from here.
> 
> http://www.na-un.com/?product_cat=mat
> 
> Stu.



Thanks - I'll look these up.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Aug 2012)

Thats what I have under mine in my sig.

Nice and fat, like that girl from little Mix.


----------



## RossMartin (27 Aug 2012)

DIY again!!






As you can put some funky colours inside, ying and yang and all that. The green is the Ford Focus RS Green!!

I used 18mm moisture resistant MDF cut to size by a company in London. Water resistant mdf glue,screws and wooden dowls to build it. Waterprrof MDF primer and then i colour matched the paint off a photo of an ADA cabinet at B&Q. got it all done for under £100!!

Ross


----------



## PPage666 (29 Aug 2012)

Love the green


----------



## RossMartin (29 Aug 2012)

Thanks! I did toy with the Focus RS Orange, but went for green!!


----------

